# Back in the Saddle?



## Salty dog (Nov 16, 2014)

For most here this will mean nothing. 
For me, it's one of the few places I can express myself candidly. 
With that being said....
I'm starting to cook again. It's been an interesting journey.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 16, 2014)

I didn't know you were taking a break...but glad to hear you're back at it. Whatever happens to us, we all seem to come back to what we know and are passionate about.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 16, 2014)

All I can think to say is "oh $chit!"

I hope it's either because you want to, or it's temporary until you can find some replacement staff. You seem to have a love-hate relationship with cooking, although you've always seemed to be very talented.

Hope it goes well/ better then you envision, and turns into a rewarding experience.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 16, 2014)

In the saddle is good, glad to see that you can connect to the passion of it and do what you are really good at. 

Stefan


----------



## jimbob (Nov 16, 2014)

Your gonna need some new knives......


----------



## Geo87 (Nov 16, 2014)

I've always been Impressed with how long you've stayed in the industry and kept your passion going. it's been 10 years for me I must admit it's hard sometimes to stay passionate. You give me hope it's possible so keep it up!
Knives certainly help... Splash out and buy more!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 16, 2014)

I hope you enjoy your return.


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 16, 2014)

NO WAY OUT!!! A well trained chef with the true passion for food, ALWAYS ends up behind the range! 36 years for me. My recent trip down the rabbit hole of J-knives has rekindled the passion in a big way. :tease:


----------

